# 240sx convertible center switches



## azianpleazure (Jun 22, 2006)

Help My 240sx center console switch does not get any power. I know my quarter windows still work because they go down automatically when i put the top down. I know there is no power going to the switches because I tested it for current flow. "and I know I shorted it out myself, i shouldnt have been messing with it in the first place , but the damage is done". Is there a relay or fuse that blew out somewhere? because i cant find it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

azianpleazure said:


> Help My 240sx center console switch does not get any power. I know my quarter windows still work because they go down automatically when i put the top down. I know there is no power going to the switches because I tested it for current flow. "and I know I shorted it out myself, i shouldnt have been messing with it in the first place , but the damage is done". Is there a relay or fuse that blew out somewhere? because i cant find it.


Check the fuse panel inside the car? If not you may want to trace that wiring.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Isnt there a fuse also for the windows under the hood in the one of the 2 fuse box locations.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trippen said:


> Isnt there a fuse also for the windows under the hood in the one of the 2 fuse box locations.


Yeah I believe its on the driver's side near the front, next to the airbox. I think, i'm not totally sure though.


----------



## azianpleazure (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks guys I solved the problem. My rear windows work again but my right one pops off the entire track when I put it all the way up. Man this just gets better and better.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's not electrical there buddy.  Sounds as though you need to tighten some bolts for the window tract.


----------

